# Class C Fuel (gas) Consumption



## rvman4445 (Sep 26, 2015)

What fuel consumption experience is being had by Class C owners using 6.8L or 8.1L Ford power plants?


----------



## C Nash (Sep 26, 2015)

8 MPG if you drive conservitive.


----------



## LEN (Sep 26, 2015)

X2  Figure on between 6.5 and 9, 8 being about the magic number.


LEN


----------



## Strelnik (Dec 1, 2016)

It will be interesting to see what I get on my 1979 when I start driving it. The motor is a GM 350 CID/ 5.7L gasser.


----------

